# SHESHOU Guru 0,7



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Shooting test with these Sheshou Guru bands.

I shortened active length 15 mm (now 14 cm) and I get that extra speed, what I was hoping in this video.
Elongation is now 529%. 
Old GZK white comes to my mind


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

seems you are collecting all chinese bands!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

JPD-Madrid said:


> seems you are collecting all chinese bands!


It's like part of this sickness I guess


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your videos are always fun to watch


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That last shot was awesome! Love the way that can jumped.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Yep last shot was cool !


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Your videos are always fun to watch


Thank You very much Tag


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That last shot was awesome! Love the way that can jumped.





Port boy said:


> Yep last shot was cool !


These small plastic cans are great targets. long lasting and good sound after hit :thumbsup:


----------



## Homepeixe (Mar 4, 2020)

Good video and example of what these bands can do. Very good penetration test


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Goma2 said:


> Good video and example of what these bands can do. Very good penetration test


Thanks Goma2 :headbang: :thumbsup: :headbang:


----------

